# The Humble Hamburger



## OneEyeMan (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok all, where do you get your favorite burgers.
I recently tried 5 Guys, and I gotta say, it's probably the best burger I've ever had.
Not greasy at all, but nice and juicy with great beef flavor.
Up until 5 Guys, my favorite was Burger Heaven, Manhattan.
Lenny


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

Matt's Bar and Grill for their Jucy Lucy


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I prefer a cheeseburger and the absolute best I've ever had was at Rotiers in Nashville. It's on Elliston Place just a hop, skip and jump from Vanderbilt University.



Cruiser


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

Five Guys is pretty good... but here in DC I think ZBurger gives them a run for their money.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I just had a good one at the Kilcare Inn at Houghton Lake. I don't get burgers often, so it's a treat when I can have a good one.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Our local 5 Guys is good. 

The bison burger at Ted's Montana grill is very good, also.


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

In NYC, Goodburger is exceptonal and right around the block from Brooks Brothers. The Burger Joint at the Parker Meridien NYC is also good. The best burger in the world, the Good Steer in Lake Grove on Long Island.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

"Welcome to Good Burger, home of the Good Burger, _can_ I take your order?"


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My favorite burger has got to be the Paul Bunyan Burger, prepared by Wiltse's Restaurant, Oscoda, MI. Starting with a pound (that's right, a full pound) of ground sirloin and throwing in everything but, the kitchen sink (though there could have been a stray dish or two in the mix?) and combining the result with an order of beer batter dipped onion rings, yield a good sized chunk of "Burger Heaven" for the diner!

This may explain why I'm in a constant dieting cycle to loose the same 10 to 12 pounds crazy! It is a good thing that we make only one to two trips a year to Oscoda.


----------



## TonyTheGoon (Dec 16, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> I prefer a cheeseburger and the absolute best I've ever had was at Rotiers in Nashville. It's on Elliston Place just a hop, skip and jump from Vanderbilt University.
> 
> Cruiser


I read this site all the time, but I've never felt driven to comment until now. Rotiers' burger is highly overrated. Their wide-array of fried delicacies on the other hand, is great. For a burger in Nashville, I'll take Fat Moe's or PM. PM is a weird place to get a burger, I know, but it's good for something a little different.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> My favorite burger has got to be the Paul Bunyan Burger, prepared by Wiltse's Restaurant, Oscoda, MI.


... and I'm going up north in a week 

The go-to place in the Detroit area is the Redcoat Tavern in Royal Oak. Great fries, fantastic burgers with a huge array of available toppings (zip sauce for the win!) Their regular menu is also great, the fish and chips is particularly good, and the beer list is extensive. My favorite meal is a plain burger, medium, with sauteed onions, brown mustard, a side of zip sauce for the fries, and a Traquair ale.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

TonyTheGoon said:


> I read this site all the time, but I've never felt driven to comment until now. Rotiers' burger is highly overrated. Their wide-array of fried delicacies on the other hand, is great. For a burger in Nashville, I'll take Fat Moe's or PM.


I've never really cared for Fat Moe's. Tried them twice and just didn't think it was anything special. I do love Rotiers' cheeseburger though; however, I do take a pass on the chocolate milkshake and get a beer instead. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Call me crazy, young or what have you, but I simply cannot have something like a burger with beer. Beer is okay with snack food like pretzels, but I won't have it with a meal. Something about the bitterness ruins it for me. A shake or old fashioned cherry Coke (with the syrup added separately) always makes a better compliment to good ol' American comfort food.


----------



## fat paul (Aug 26, 2008)

A little bar in Ojo Calente NM, one of the best green chili cheese burgers in this world. Also a nice cold beer with a burger is nothing short of heavenly
fat paul


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I make my own. None of this low-fat "95% lean ground sirloin" crap - get the cheapest high-fat ground chuck* you can buy (make sure they grind it fresh every day - there's a lot of e. coli going around in ground beef lately). Salt and pepper the meat "aggressively", as Mario would say. Don't pack or handle it any more than you have to to make a good patty. Make it a little thinner in the center than the edges. Sear it on a "screaming hot" (thanks, Rachel) grill, black frying pan or George to your liking. Meanwhile, put a sharp cheddar (Quebec, for me) on each side of a good roll and pop it under the broiler until the cheese melts and starts to singe. Then slap the molten cheesy roll around the burger and enjoy!

* but if you can grind your own, try skirt steak!


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> I prefer a cheeseburger and the absolute best I've ever had was at Rotiers in Nashville. It's on Elliston Place just a hop, skip and jump from Vanderbilt University.
> 
> Cruiser


I've made the 2 hour drive before just to eat at Rotiers.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

fat paul said:


> A little bar in Ojo Calente NM, one of the best green chili cheese burgers in this world. Also a nice cold beer with a burger is nothing short of heavenly
> fat paul


More heavenly than a chocolate shake? No way.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

*1986 - 2001*: Five Guys opens five locations around the DC metro-area and perfect their business of making burgers&#8230; and starts to build a cult-like following. 
*2002*: Five Guys decides DC metro-area residents shouldn't be the only ones to experience their burgers and start to franchise in Virginia and Maryland. 
*2003*: Five Guys sells out of franchise territory within 18 months and starts to open the rest of the country for franchise rights. 
*2003 - Present*: Five Guys expands to over 450 locations in over 30 states.

THAT is impressive!!

I only order at the franchise in Bethany Beach, DE., however.

When in Wilmington, DE it's Charcoal Pit.

With a vanilla shake, of course!!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

O'Connell's Pub has the best burgers in St. Louis.

Five Guys is really good too.


----------



## fat paul (Aug 26, 2008)

Jovan, a chocolate shake is good but the old alcohaulic in me screams for the cold beer every time.
fat paul


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

How come I've never heard of any of these places? And how come none of these joints are even in the same state as the posters' locations, whada you do, travel all over looking for grease pie? (I almost threw up at the description by the one guy above who actually stayed home and cooked up his own.)

Do you eat these things by mouth or do you grind them directly into your thighs?​


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Houghton Lake is in Michigan and mine was just a quarter pounder. 

I agree with your assessment of huge burgers; I'm not into them either.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I just had a good one at the *Kilcare Inn* at Houghton Lake. I don't get burgers often, so it's a treat when I can have a good one.


Hmmmmm. As I recall you ply the 88s at a speak-easy someplace in Michigan. Would it by any chace be the fabulous Kilcare Inn, and do they still pay you by the tune?​


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

fat paul said:


> Jovan, a chocolate shake is good but the old alcohaulic in me screams for the cold beer every time.
> fat paul


Fair enough! I know the burger connoiseurs here will scream, but I get a chocolate shake with my meal every time at Steak 'N' Shake. Me and my girlfriend go at least twice a month. Now if we could only find a better quality place that serves burgers AND shakes in Gainesville.



Peak and Pine said:


> How come I've never heard of any of these places? And how come none of these joints are even in the same state as the posters' locations, whada you do, travel all over looking for grease pie? (I almost threw up at the description by the one guy above who actually stayed home and cooked up his own.)
> 
> Do you eat these things by mouth or do you grind them directly into your thighs?​


Hey, don't spoil our fun just because you can't handle it.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Jovan said:


> Call me crazy, young or what have you, but I simply cannot have something like a burger with beer. Beer is okay with snack food like pretzels, but I won't have it with a meal.


Don't get me wrong, I can tear into a chocolate shake with the best of them and the restaurant I referenced makes a really good one.

I actually tend to agree with you about beer and a meal. The exceptions I make are for hamburgers and pizza, and if I'm having either for lunch it's usually a soft drink. Milkshakes are generally a stand alone item for me.

Cruiser


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

But where will you dip the fries? :icon_smile_big:

(This is coming from a Canadian-born who also LOVES fries dipped into mayonnaise.)


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

These days the only thing I can eat with beer are pretzles, nuts, and chicken ceasar salad. 

Beer ruins my palate for anything else.

With pizza I like Birch Beer.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I've never had birch beer, but I will try it. It's a lot like root beer, no?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

After reading Jovan's posts, I realized I have not had a steakburger and chocolate shake in some time so I stopped into Steak n Shake for lunch to satisfy my craving. 

I usually order sodas or shakes with my burgers except at places like O'Connell's where I have a beer...it is a pub after all. At home I have a beer, I always have a beer when I'm grilling.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Jovan said:


> I've never had birch beer, but I will try it. It's a lot like root beer, no?


Birch beer is similar to root beer, but is flavored with the bark of the birch tree and does not contain sassafras. Birch beer is popular from eastern Pennsylvania and New Jersey to New England, but is more difficult to find elsewhere. 

https://www.root-beer.org/questions.htm


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

My list of best burgers, in no particular order:

Louis Lunch in New Haven, Conn. Inventor of the hamburger, for real!
Hamburgers in Sausalito, Ca.
Jack's Burgers in Fort Lauderdale, Florida
Burger Heaven, Manhattan
Houston's, the chain everywhere
U Burger, Beantown

For fast food:

In-n-Out
Fatburger, although I think they have slipped recently

I think the best I have ever had is probably Hamburgers in Sausalito.


----------



## harland (Oct 13, 2008)

I like Five Guys. If I could compose an ode or a sonnet to a hamburger (or cheeseburger for that matter), it would be for them.

Ray's Hell Burger in Arlington, VA isn't too bad either...


----------



## citagrrl (Sep 3, 2008)

mmm.. this thread is making me hungry


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Peak and Pine said:


> Hmmmmm. As I recall you ply the 88s at a speak-easy someplace in Michigan. Would it by any chace be the fabulous Kilcare Inn, and do they still pay you by the tune?​


No, I play at the English Inn in Eaton Rapids, near Lansing, where I live. The Kilcare Inn is by Houghton Lake, a nice vacation area about half way up to the Mackinac Bridge. (2 hours away.) I frequently vacation there.

The English Inn is a nice restaurant where ten years ago, most of the men would have worn a jacket and maybe even a tie to eat. It's a bit more casual now, but basically the same type of atmosphere. At lunch time you can get a burger, I think.

I used to play in Rock Bands, but my aging (53 year old) body rebels at staying up until 3AM and I've probably seen my share of people who have had too much to drink, too. This gig gets me home before midnights, pays okay (although I miss singing, but I do a lot of that when I volunteer at nursing homes) and few if any people get drunk and rowdy.

I've never been paid by the tune or relied much on tips, but one never knows what the future may bring.


----------



## vinliny (Oct 20, 2006)

In New York, All American Burger in Seaford. In California, In-N-Out Burger in L.A.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> After reading Jovan's posts, I realized I have not had a steakburger and chocolate shake in some time so I stopped into Steak n Shake for lunch to satisfy my craving.
> 
> I usually order sodas or shakes with my burgers except at places like O'Connell's where I have a beer...it is a pub after all. At home I have a beer, I always have a beer when I'm grilling.


Glad to be an inspiration. 



WouldaShoulda said:


> Birch beer is similar to root beer, but is flavored with the bark of the birch tree and does not contain sassafras. Birch beer is popular from eastern Pennsylvania and New Jersey to New England, but is more difficult to find elsewhere.
> 
> https://www.root-beer.org/questions.htm


Thanks!


----------



## sko (Jul 1, 2009)

Here in Cincinnati, Terry's Turf Club and Hamburger Mary's both have great burgers. Lavomatic used to, but I think it's off the menu now.


----------



## EmbraBhoy (Sep 15, 2008)

harland said:


> Ray's Hell Burger in Arlington, VA isn't too bad either...


+1 for that. Anyone tried Wild Willy's in New Hampshire? Excellent.

Has anyone seen Whit Stillman's _Barcalona_ re: burgers?


----------



## jingXD (Dec 15, 2009)

Bartley's in Cambridge, MA has some great burgers and amazing milkshakes.

And of course, In-N-Out on the West Coast.


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves (Apr 12, 2009)

*Ray's Hell Burger*

...in Arlington, VA. $10 for a burger, but it's insanely good. Large, juicy, with that fantastic smoky, slightly burnt flavor.


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

Out here in Nor Cal we like the Taylor's Refresher cheeseburger mmmmmm:aportnoy:I'm not as close to Napa locations or the Ferry Building any more, but I try to get back from time to time.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hands down - The green chile cheeseburger at the Bobcat Bite in Santa Fe. So good it runs down your arm.

Fast food:
Double lotaburger with green chile & cheese (sense a theme here?)
Double double animal at In-n-Out.

@CrackedCrab - Taylor's Refresher in St. Helena is really good, too, and I love having beer & wine available in a hamburger stand.


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

*cecil47*, yes St. Helena is the original location, what a neat spot. So funny I remember seeing Opus One available my first time there and started laughing.

The geen chile burger at the bobcat sounds really great, never been to NM. Saw a neat Travel Channel feature on Hatch NM, the chile capitol of the country or something like that...weather is apparently perfect for growing chiles.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

^^Yes, we must have it at least once a day, or we go into withdrawal.


----------



## fat paul (Aug 26, 2008)

Green chili cheese burgers are one of the best reasons to visit Abq.
cheers, fat paul


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I too love Five Guys, I'll take a regular bacon cheeseburger with onions, shrooms, ketchup, mustard, and a little hot sauce. My new place for a burger is Sam & Andy's in Knoxville, apparently its a Knoxville institution except for the fact that it moved off the strip by UT. They are a little different, but just as wonderful as Five Guys. Plus they make their own ranch to dip your fries in(everyone in TN dips everything in ranch I'm learning). I would say though the best burger I have ever had is the Kitchen sink burger in bison from Ted's. They have great stuff but I always keep comming back to this burger


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Luckily there is a 5 Guys close to the Kansas City area (in Lawrence, KS)...the burgers are great, but the fries are OUTSTANDING!

Around here, my favorite burgers come from Houston's, Blanc Burger and the club we belong to.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

This thread reminds me that I still need to go to the best place for burgers in this area... Conestoga's, in "beautiful downtown Alachu-ay."


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Hinkle's Hamburgers in Bloomington, IN are near the top of my list.
Cash only. Make sure you order onions.
It's just the type of place that would make it on Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives... only smaller, smellier, and open just 36 hours a week.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

C'mon, guys, can any of these places really beat a home-made burger? I mean, a home-made pattie of 2/3 beef, 1/3 pork mince, fresh rosemary, oragano, ground coriander, a dash of cayenne, a dab of tomato paste, fresh ground pepper, salt, egg and some breadcrumbs. Filling of your choice (for me, mushrooms, cheese, egg, tomato, lettuce, sauces). Scottish baps for the buns.

My kids are disappointed by each bought burger they get. My burgers for six also cost the same as two bought burgers!


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

DougNZ said:


> C'mon, guys, can any of these places really beat a home-made burger?


Heck no! :aportnoy: Home-made is the best.

Your recipe sounds yummy. Do you serve these rare? I love some ground pork in meatballs, but I've always been a little nervous cooking ground pork in a burger to less than about 135F.


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

When I lived in Upstate NY I loved eating at Poopie Di Manno's in Glens Falls.
His Poopieburgers are legendary.
https://www.yelp.com/biz/poopie-di-mannos-lunch-inc-glens-falls

When in the area Martha's Dandee Creme is a must stop.
https://www.yelp.com/biz/marthas-dandee-creme-and-motel-queensbury
Order a Boston Shake.......I still dream them.

In Chico, CA check out Nobby's.
https://www.yelp.com/biz/nobbys-chico

I like In-an-Out too.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

JerseyJohn said:


> Heck no! :aportnoy: Home-made is the best.
> 
> Your recipe sounds yummy. Do you serve these rare? I love some ground pork in meatballs, but I've always been a little nervous cooking ground pork in a burger to less than about 135F.


I brown both sides without overcooking. The important part is that they are not pink inside. The pork means you can get away with no breadcrumbs if you like.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

DougNZ said:


> My kids are disappointed by each bought burger they get.


Come to think of it, they are also disappointed by bought fish 'n' chips, pizza and kebabs. Can't beat homemade 'takeaways'.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

DougNZ said:


> C'mon, guys, can any of these places really beat a home-made burger? I mean, a home-made pattie of 2/3 beef, 1/3 pork mince, fresh rosemary, oragano, ground coriander, a dash of cayenne, a dab of tomato paste, fresh ground pepper, salt, egg and some breadcrumbs. Filling of your choice (for me, mushrooms, cheese, egg, tomato, lettuce, sauces). Scottish baps for the buns.


This sounds perfect, Doug. I'm following it the next time I make burgers.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Coleman said:


> This sounds perfect, Doug. I'm following it the next time I make burgers.


Let me know what you think. My 'out' is that I stated no quantities ... but that's the fun of freestyle cooking!


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL. I considered asking on the quantities, but you're right, when it comes to seasonings, I just go with what I feel is right at the time.

My father, an excellent cook, never makes a dish the same way twice (always using different amounts of seasonings/ingredients or changing them altogether). On being complimented on a meal, he always responds, "You'll never have it again."


----------



## carameljawn (Feb 5, 2009)

My favorite burger would have to come from the Halo Burger chain in and around Flint, MI, especially when accompanied by a Boston Cooler (a vanilla milkshake flavored with Vernors ginger ale). The best chain burgers I've had were from In N Out (discovered they were almost worth the hype) and Back Yard Burger in the South. My best bar burger I've had comes from Sidetrack's in Ypsilanti, MI.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

The best burgers in the UK, always used to be Wendy's. Then most of those got bought out by Wimpy. For a while there was a fantastic burger place in Haymarket called Arbuckles.

The Gourmet Burger Restaurant on the terrace in the new Westfield Centre in Shepherds Bush is amazing! 

My favourite though for pure meat quality is still Burger King, the Whopper or the Angus - 100% beef, salt & pepper, end of burger ingredients list.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Coleman said:


> On being complimented on a meal, he always responds, "You'll never have it again."


Not blowing my own trumpet but it's the same in my house when I've made something off the cuff, and my wife asks "wow, that was great, what was in it? Did you follow a recipe?"

"Not sure of everything I put in it, and no, you know I never use cook books":icon_smile:


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Not blowing my own trumpet but it's the same in my house when I've made something off the cuff, and my wife asks "wow, that was great, what was in it? Did you follow a recipe?"
> 
> "Not sure of everything I put in it, and no, you know I never use cook books":icon_smile:


Freestyle cooking: feel the fear ... and embrace it.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

DougNZ said:


> Freestyle cooking: feel the fear ... and embrace it.


:icon_smile_big: Exactly, sometimes I get a "Daaaaad...what exactly is this stuff?" I often reply "Do you like it?" "yea, " "well just eat it then & don't worry about what's in it". and I say that because they're so picky about individual ingredients and vegetables but if they like a "taste" then they don't need to know it's an ingredient they claim not to like. :icon_smile_wink:

"That, I say that boy, I say, I say, that boy, is gumbo!"

Who else loved Foghorn Leghorn? :icon_smile:


----------



## diamondcut (Nov 1, 2009)

OneEyeMan said:


> Ok all, where do you get your favorite burgers.
> I recently tried 5 Guys, and I gotta say, it's probably the best burger I've ever had.
> Not greasy at all, but nice and juicy with great beef flavor.
> Up until 5 Guys, my favorite was Burger Heaven, Manhattan.
> Lenny


Five Guys is great, but it's still a fast food chain. I like my hamburgers to be not humble at all, and thankfully Manhattan houses a number of great places to eat. Corner Bistro is one.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I recently had a great burger in LA at the Filling Station, a restaurant run by the son of Harrison Ford. It wasn't cheap, but it was wonderful.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

Got out the grill for the first time this year. Had the butcher grind together bison, sirloin and lamb. Grilled then topped with Amablue and bacon, baby greens, mayo on artisan crusty peasant/sourdough. :icon_smile:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I finally went out for a Five Guys burger the other night just to see what some are talking about. It was good, but no better than many other burgers that I've had. For example, I had a burger at Backyard Burgers a couple of weeks ago that was not only slightly better, but it was also less expensive. The Five Guys burger was comparable to a Fat Mo's burger, a local Middle Tennessee chain.

Cruiser


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info. They just opened one here and it's been packed for the past two weeks. Now I know to avoid the hype.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Jovan said:


> Thanks for the info. They just opened one here and it's been packed for the past two weeks. Now I know to avoid the hype.


Don't get me wrong, Five Guys puts out a good burger. I didn't mean to imply otherwise. I do like their grilled onions topping.

Cruiser


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> The best burgers in the UK, always used to be Wendy's. Then most of those got bought out by Wimpy. For a while there was a fantastic burger place in Haymarket called Arbuckles.
> 
> The Gourmet Burger Restaurant on the terrace in the new Westfield Centre in Shepherds Bush is amazing!
> 
> My favourite though for pure meat quality is still Burger King, the Whopper or the Angus - 100% beef, salt & pepper, end of burger ingredients list.


The issue here is what do they mean by beef?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Of the choice we have in Sweden, Burger King is best.

Home made burgers no matter how hard you try are never as good in my opinion 

I never drink alcohol with meals. Beer, especially lager which is strongly carbonated, is the worst thing to drink with meals.I don't drink soft carbonated drinks with meals either e.g. Pepsi, Fanta

I drink tap water, milk, tea, squash or fruit juice depending on the type of meal.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

I could not see a Hamburger in Hamburg - apart from the global chains like McDonalds.

It did not seem to be a local speciality. Curry wurst and kebabs are possibly just as popular fast food.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't care what they look like, they taste great. In Sweden at least Burger King burgers are the only ones on sale in ANY restaurant or fast food joint that are 100% beef. The burgers sold at street kitchens aren't even up to 90%, in osme case not even up to 80% those are basically the same as the frozen ones you buy in Tescos. 

Even those restaurants in Sweden that sell so called "gourmet burgers" at a premium price pack their burgers with bread and egg and whatnot and weigh in also at between 80 and 90%.

Maybe BK in the UK is different, I really can't remember as I haven't eaten a BK burger in the UK since the mid-80s.


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

Personally I have never liked hamburgers - it's a messy way to eat and hamburger restaurants always have a certain smell. The very design of the hamburger itself seems to me to be an open invitation for caterers worldwide to indulge in adulteration - you really don't know what's in the meat, it could be kangaroo or sheep's eyeballs. 

At his request, very occasionally I used to take my son to a hamburger place, and I remember always wondering how the fat customers had managed to squeeze through the rather narrow doorway.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I like Five Guys, have eaten at several different ones and they seem to be consistant. Don't know that it is a great value if on a tight budget. Red Robin is another option for an upmarket chain, they have table service.

Jovan, I had lunch at the Alachua branch of Sonny's last week, it seemed the best option at the exit we bailed off on.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> I finally went out for a Five Guys burger the other night just to see what some are talking about. It was good, but no better than many other burgers that I've had. For example, I had a burger at Backyard Burgers a couple of weeks ago that was not only slightly better, but it was also less expensive. The Five Guys burger was comparable to a Fat Mo's burger, a local Middle Tennessee chain.
> 
> Cruiser


I agree, Cruiser. Five Guys has expanded into Kansas City during the past year or so. It's a good burger, but I honestly don't see what all the fuss is about.

For my money, other than a burger off the grill at home, my favorite local joints: BRGR, Houston's (I know, a chain...but a good burger nonetheless) and our club (hand formed patties and flame grilled).


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

Five Guys is probably the best chain burger experience I've had. Whenever I'm out west, I try to eat at In-N-Out. It's very, very good and extremely economical.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*American Hamburgers...*



LanceW said:


> Whenever I'm out west, I try to eat at* In-N-Out*. It's very, very good and extremely economical.


I like In-N-Out burgers too... just a few blocks away!!!:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

I like the ones they called, animal style and its spreads.


----------

